# Saab's Demise Could Spell End for Audi-Powered Spyker



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've been watching from the sidelines as Saab has slowly imploded since its exit from GM ownership. Picked up and managed by the people who also owned the Audi-powered, British-built Dutch brand Spyker, Saab was unable to make a go of it alone or to pair up with a larger manufacturer for support. It seems the storied Swedish brand's days are done. And while a lack of Saab in the market may mean a move by those customers to Audi models, Audi enthusiasts will likely still be disappointed if the boutique brand of Spyker goes down with the ship.

AutoWeek editor Davey G. Johnson has penned a piece outlining Spyker's situation, which seems tenuous. A deal to sell Spyker appears to have stalled and several board members have departed. Though not down for the count, the situation is tenuous.

The Spyker brand itself has a long history, first for super sports cars and airplanes in the early 20th century and more recently for exotic sports cars running Audi V8 and W12 motors. With exotic design and amazing craftsmanship, Spykers are more a design statement than a performance decision. Still, they remain an interesting alternative in the supercar market and one of the coolest boutique brands to make use of Audi hardware.

Read more of the story over at AutoWeek after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

